# KDE X.org dwa monitory

## kulis88

Witam,

wiec tak

mam lapka Asus m70Vr ktory jak to lapek ma swoja matryce i mam do niego podlaczony po HDMI telewizorek. WIec tak chodzi o to ze gdy mam wlaczone oba w trybie graficznym to jest wszystko ok ale jak tylko chcesz przejsc na tryb konsoli to tvik sie wylacza a lapek nic nie wyswietla;/ malo tego w kde probowale ustawic zeby te 2 wysiwtlacze pracowaly nioezaleznie i za kazdym razem cofa mnie do clonowania stad moje pytanko jak to zrobic... gentoo mam od niedawna i zeby bylo lepiej instalowalem je z podrecznikiem i kumplem nad glowa:D[/list]

----------

